# Older Ducato etc. headlamps



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm aware a few owners of the older style Sevel based campers have had problems obtaining new headlamps when required. There is a Polish company on France ebay (in the browser bar www.ebay.fr) offering new ones for sale (obviously pattern parts) the left item is 180346561744 at a price of €19.99 plus postage they also have right ones number 170274357863. same price.
I have no association with them or know how good they are but may be of some assistance to someone.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks handy to know for the future!!!!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Will these be left dipping or right dipping though?

H


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

ingram, as I mentioned I have no actual knowledge of them or their products, perhaps someone needing replacements could make the relevant inquiries directly.
I only mentioned it thinking it might be of assistance to the needy!


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we bought lhd ones from him excellent delivery, fine to fit no probs


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> ingram, as I mentioned I have no actual knowledge of them or their products, perhaps someone needing replacements could make the relevant inquiries directly.
> I only mentioned it thinking it might be of assistance to the needy!


I didn't mean that to come across as questioning you about it John but mentioned it as having bought a headlamp for a Peugeot many years ago while in France, I didn't think about the 'dipping side' question at the time!

Harvey


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi John,

Very useful. I looked the seller up on UK eBay and you can get to him with 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SALE-SALE-SALE-SALE-SALE-SALE/

Putting "ducato" into his search box revealed several interesting items for more recent vans. but not the radiator fan I am looking for. He is now on my list of saved sellers.

I may be wrong but thought the bulb determined LH or RH dip.

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

A word of caution. It is only right hand drive ducato (etc) headlamps that are scarce and yes the whole lamp is different not just the bulb, and a friend of mine had his van fail the mot because he had left hand drive lamps fitted with 'beam benders' and was told that this is not OK for mot. The tester even phoned the mot help line to check before he issued the failure note. We ended up fitting some very cheap but genuine VW polo lights using home made adapter plates (the lamps are 6 inch round units) and the van passed the re-test with just the headlamp aim needing to be adjusted. The cheapest fiat lamps we could find were over £120 each but the polo lamps were £35 for the pair! 

Hope this helps 

Radar


----------

